# N.W. Armswerkes .308



## Chad (Apr 25, 2009)

The Sprout dropped in for four days of shooting and brought along a .308 from the shop he works at, N.W. Armswerkes, in Washington, near Tacoma:

Action blue printed, bolt face trued, locking lugs trued
Scope base drilled for #8 screws and dowel pinned to action
Recoil lug surface ground for parallel
24" barrel chambered in .308 Winchester Match
Action pillar bedded and glass bedding into McMillan M40A1 stock
2.5# trigger pull












First day and first groups at 100yds while zeroing the rifle. First group is top of the diamond, top left diamond(top group) is second and the one belowis final..(yellow box is from some ar testing):





Wind was a constant pain in the ass but we did get some good groups at 200 and 300yds:





Last day at 550yds:





This is one sweet shooting rifle, as evidenced by the groups in the first photo. Wind was a constant and ever changing factor but the gun shot quite well and Sprout did a good job running it. I only shot it twice but based on that and seeing the groups that Sprout was able to get, this is probably the most accurate .308 I have ever shot. I really wanted to see what we could do at 600 or 800 yards with no/minimal wind but that was not in the cards.

Seeing that M40A1 stock brought a tear to my eye..*sniff*

Need a custom bolt gun? I would consider the work by nwarmswerkes@comcast.net


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet, whats a rifle like that cost?


----------



## Chad (Apr 25, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Sweet, whats a rifle like that cost?



I think a full on custom rig will run around $3,000.00.


----------

